# FreeBSD 7.1 RC1 boot only ( i386 ) error



## fbsd24h (Dec 12, 2008)

User Confirmation Requested
Unable to transfer the base distribution from acd0

Do you want to try retrieve it again 

                   Yes     No



Tested in CD and VirtualBox


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 12, 2008)

Which installation method did you select? From CD, FTP...?

afaik, the boot only disc is minimal, and doesnt contain installation data, so choose FTP method or download the normal iso file instead.


----------



## fbsd24h (Dec 12, 2008)

Install method by CD .
It has just partition my HardDisk then Corrupt .
I only install mini OS + ports ( I done it with fBSD 7.0 )


----------



## ale (Dec 12, 2008)

+1 for bsddaemon


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 12, 2008)

bootonly is just that - it boots.

It doesn't have any installation data/packages on it. You are required to select the FTP method of installation using the bootonly disk.

Try using that method and let us know how that works.


----------



## fbsd24h (Dec 13, 2008)

*HAVE YOU EVER TRY Boot Only CD ???*

Boot from CD boot only
Boot FreeBSD [default]
Country Selection
	239	VietNam
System Console Keymap
	USA ISO		US ISO keymap
FreeBSD/i386 7.0 - RELEASE - sysinstall Main Menu
	Standard	Begin a standard installation (recommended)

FDisk (Disk : ad1) [1 hardisk]
	Install Boot Manager for drive ad1 ?
		BootMgr		Install the FreeBSD Boot Manager
	Choose Distributions
		All
		Install the FreeBSD ports collection
....
It will 
 * extract base into / directory
 * extract GENERIC into / boot directory
 * extract doc into / directory 
 * ....
 * extract scontrib into /usr/src directory
 * ....
Add some core packages like libs , Xorg , ...
....

Initilize Users and Root accounts 
Reboot .

You will use twm window manager ( default ) with Xorg on FreeBSD boot CD only .


----------

